# RotlichtVZ  -.-"



## jimmeybob (4 April 2008)

Ich hab schon gesehn das hier schon über dieses Thema diskutiert wurde, doch meine Frage wurde dort nicht beantwortet.
Also: Ich bekam diese Woche wie andere auch eine Mail von "RotlichtVZ" mit Inhalt einer Einladung von einem "Alex"!!! ICH DEPP FALL DRAUF REIN :wall: ! naja soviel zu meiner Dummheit. Jetzt bekam ich per E-Mail eine Rechnung über 88,00 €! Nun soweit soschlecht...Jetzt zu meiner Frage. Ich habe mich nirgents angemeldet. Ich habe nur auf den Link geklickt und auf einen Button auf der Seite. Keine Angaben gemacht gar nichts. Wie können die mir jetzt was? Mir ist Klar das die mir rechtlich sowieso nichts können aber mich interessiert was die weiter machen wollen. Die haben keine Daten von mir nur meine E-Mailadresse oder täusch ich mich da jetzt? Wenn nachher Mahnungen vom Anwalt und Inkassobüros kommen sollten, kommen die per Post oder E-Mail?
Ich danke euch schonmal für eure hilfe

MfG
jimmeybob


----------



## SEP (4 April 2008)

*AW: RotlichtVZ  -.-"*

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?t=51565

Dazu existiert bereits ein thread - und da ist auch ne Antwort auf deine Frage.

Hier ist daher wieder Schluss._ - modaction_


----------

